# Attention: Noobs



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

Please PM me for an appropriate signature.

Failure to comply will result in negging and cruel post editing.

Anyone under 100 posts is a noob.

Keeping Anything Goes safe for all: theCaptn'


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

Any comments goddamit?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, get fucked in da ass…….


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 5, 2012)

Be careful new guys, Azza eats noob ass for breakfast. Seriously, he will weez the fuck out of your juice.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Please PM me for an appropriate signature.
> 
> Failure to comply will result in negging and cruel post editing.
> 
> ...



Someone's finally taking responsibility for the job placed upon them...

Bravo my good man bravo


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 5, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)

get stuffed..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

PM me noob actividad in AG for reps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> get stuffed..



I was going to get noobs worship the DGG ...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I was going to get noobs worship the DGG ...



dont noobs already worship the coffee drinking skills of DGG?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> dont noobs already worship the coffee drinking skills of DGG?


 
no, they think he is pale and undesirable


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> no, they think he is pale and undesirable



 this must be remedied at once. they dont call him geared god for nothing make the noobs visit this thread by DGG http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/145158-bang-bang-thread.html
and feel his wrath!!!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## cg89 (Jan 12, 2012)

what about madmann he's got above 100+ but still proves himself useless


----------



## Madmann (Jan 12, 2012)

cg89 said:


> what about madmann he's got above 100+ but still proves himself useless


 
Yet you remember more about my history here than I do yours.

So forgettable your posts in any section of IM are practically invisible.

But I do feel I contribute more interesting material than ExLe and Call of Ktulu.

All they do is post cock shots and vaginal penatration gifs, its all the same.

Clearly they don't see enough of it first-hand to not be consumed by it.
But that happens when e-forums become their substitute for a real woman.

Anyway I digress. Noobs for the most part are obnoxiously perky asskissers.

I say they bring it right from the start or go back to planting flowers and posting smilies.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 12, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yet you remember more about my history here than I do yours.
> 
> So forgettable your posts in any section of IM are practically invisible.
> 
> ...



People find me interesting, otherwise they wouldn't buy my porno tapes of me raping your mother.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yet you remember more about my history here than I do yours.
> 
> So forgettable your posts in any section of IM are practically invisible.
> 
> ...



Yes Eddie??????...


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/91571.html


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yet you remember more about my history here than I do yours.
> 
> So forgettable your posts in any section of IM are practically invisible.
> 
> ...



Dear noobs,

This charming fellow is eddie.  He likes thick cock in his ass, so every once in a while I oblige him with a dildo the size of a coke can. 

The first time he bled, but like a champ he came back for more.  Now he bounces on it like a pro and sings my praises.

Say hi eddie.


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Dear noobs,
> 
> This charming fellow is eddie.  He likes thick cock in his ass, so every once in a while I oblige him with a dildo the size of a coke can.
> 
> ...





Cool love story bro


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you an alter boy Boss?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yet you remember more about my history here than I do yours.
> 
> So forgettable your posts in any section of IM are practically invisible.
> 
> ...


 



What a homo...

Who cares about what you feel and that you want male on male cock gifs...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Cool love story bro



All non fiction, too.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

ExLe said:


> What a homo...
> 
> Who cares about what you feel and that you want male on male cock gifs...


 
Letting porn gifs compensate for real sex makes you the homosexual.

Get laid in reality and you could change that, but its likely you don't want it.



MadWaldoMan said:


> I am new, should i go by my name of Craig?


 
No.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a confession, i was MadWaldoMan, sorry eddie or is that Craig?


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> dont noobs already worship the coffee drinking skills of DGG?




Hi, 

Hey fuck you guys. How are you?

Im prepared for the verbal rape. Just figured I'd mix things up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey fuck you guys. How are you?
> 
> Im prepared for the verbal rape. Just figured I'd mix things up.



Speak English Jew


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey fuck you guys. How are you?
> 
> Im prepared for the verbal rape. Just figured I'd mix things up.



Negged for not complying with the capts request in the title of the thred.


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 7, 2012)

*noob*

How the fuck did I get negative rep points? Dammit. But yeah, hey Captain, noob reporting!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2012)

isthisusedtoo said:


> How the fuck did I get negative rep points? Dammit. But yeah, hey Captain, noob reporting!



Pm me n00b


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2012)

isthisusedtoo said:


> How the fuck did I get negative rep points? Dammit. But yeah, hey Captain, noob reporting!





theCaptn' said:


> Pm me n00b



Get your cock hard and your phone camera ready for action, theCaptn' runs a tight ship


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get your cock hard and your phone camera ready for action, theCaptn' runs a tight ship



You also get extra brownie points with the capt'n if your cock is circumcised.

Or if you have a gaped asshole like azza.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2012)

Points off for gaping anus, but bonus points if brown lipstick applied liberally


----------



## mmkc (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this thread for real??


----------



## cube789 (Oct 17, 2012)

mmkc said:


> Is this thread for real??



PM the Captn noob


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely 100% legit and authorized by mgmt


----------



## woohoo90 (Oct 20, 2012)

for the dicks


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 5, 2012)

Y the phuck is this a sticky ?


----------

